# Motor home/RV ownership?



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I didn't know where else to put this but of course looking for male and female input. My husband recently started talking about getting a Motorcoach or recreational vehicle. When he was away on travel he recently went on some kind of tour of luxury Motor Homes. And he fell in love. He is currently researching but is just so excited about the prospect of owning one. Does anyone have experience with owning one? Is it worth it? I have often heard it said that the two happiest days of a boat owners life are the day he first gets the boat and the day he gets rid of the boat. Lol! Is it like that with motor homes and/or rv's also?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Unless, you're a full timer, don't do it. It's so much work and expensive. I had a travel trailer for a few years and was so relieved once I sold it. And I had a place to park it next to the house, unlike the majority of owners.

Are you looking at spending $150K+ on a coach? That's crazy unless you're uber rich and living it in at least 6+ months out of the year. I never understood those. A nice hotel is much cheaper.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We lived full-time in a 26-foot motorhome (with no slide-outs!) for 2 years. We greatly enjoyed the experience, but there are a LOT of pitfalls you should be aware of if you want to own an RV of any kind.

First of all, they depreciate madly, so if you buy, buy used, and have all systems carefully inspected by a dealer mechanic before buying. They are very expensive to maintain, and it seems like there is always some expensive system failing, from the electrical system to the dual mode refrigerator, and generator. It's really a drag when the plumbing fails, too! It can be tough to get a blown tire changed, too - many service providers can't jack the weight, or don't stock the tire size you may need. Maybe that has changed over the years. Maybe.

Unless you can park it on your property, there are storage fees when not in use. Then there are the site fees (and sometimes dumping fees, etc.), which can be a significant fraction of the cost of a hotel room in some areas. Staying someplace for a month or more is cheaper, as you can usually get a discounted monthly rate. Some people get the trailer kind, and park them on a long-term leased site (like having a vacation home), which can be a much cheaper alternative, but then you'll need a suitable truck to tow that beast if you want to travel with it. Think 5-10 miles per gallon, too. Most people drive a lot less than 9,000 miles per year, though, so maybe fuel isn't that big a deal.

On the upside, it's a lot more comfortable than any hotel, you have cooking facilities, all your familiar stuff is right at hand, you usually have a more pleasant environment where you stay, and you can pull off the road and take a nap, cook a meal, or watch TV, then continue your journey. It can save _some_ costs en-route by not having to stay at a hotel or eating at restaurants.

If you travel a lot (perhaps because you're retired), then it can all make sense, especially if you have a paid-for home or downsize your real estate since you won't need as much space - presumably. We sold our house and rented a room to have a permanent address in a low-tax state, to keep costs low when we full-timed. If you get a motorhome and tow a car, expect several thousand dollars more cost to equip it with a towing package, and a remote braking system for the car (unless it's trailered). Insuring these things isn't cheap, either.

IMO, it's far better to rent an RV for a week or month for those times when you want to travel. If you want to travel someplace on the other side of the country, it makes even more sense to rent - you can fly to your destination and pick up your motorhome there, saving the time and cost of driving. Some companies will park a trailer on a site for you - you'll still need to rent a car, or drive to your destination. It only makes sense to buy (used!) if you are going to travel at least 3 or 4 months of the year.

Keep in mind, that unless an RV/motorhome is used regularly, the systems can deteriorate with lack of use. Seals dry out, materials can become brittle or just fade, some fuels can also deteriorate, batteries die ... and don't forget mustiness, mold, mildew, and the like.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

We did the travel trailer thing for twenty years. When the kids were little is was a blast, As they got older, no, not good.

You will not save money doing this.
And when you park your motor home, how do you travel around to town, to tourist sites, etc.?
To do this you will need to tow a little car behind you. Good luck in finding one that will not get damaged mechanically.
And by towing this little car, your gas mileage will go from 6 MPG to 4 MPG. Diesel engines are much better on MPG, but diesel is taxed to death by government. SOB's !!

Continue to rent the Motor coaches. We and another couple rented one last year going up to Canada. We had a blast. Plus, one person does not have to do all the driving.
Motor homes and travel trailers are a handful in crowded cities and hell on windy highways. You better have nerves of steel.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If you get a travel trailer, you had better get a vehicle to handle the weight and the wind forces.
You will need a heavy pickup, say a Ford F250 or equivalent Chevy.

The trailer MUST have its own brakes, and in working condition.
If you pull one of these through the mountains, expect your brakes to get a workout.
If they are NOT up to the job, they will end up smoking hot, they will fail you. You may die.
I know these things first hand, trust me!!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

@Married but Happy thanks for all of this. It is exactly the type of info we are looking for as he has only been talking to motor home enthusiasts. We can park it at our house the previous owner had one and had the driveway space installed. It would make so much sense for what we want to do that has to do with his frequent temporary job relocation. He's currently temporarily relocated now for 13 months left on an 18 month assignment. Plus some short distance travel even from his temp location. His employer is only footing the bill for corporate housing for a family of one. Me and the kids have stayed there for a week here and there but it's just too small. But if we had a motor home...

Anyway your info was the side of things we need to hear!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> If you get a travel trailer, you had better get a vehicle to handle the weight and the wind forces.
> You will need a heavy pickup, say a Ford F250 or equivalent Chevy.
> 
> The trailer MUST have its own brakes, and in working condition.
> ...


Thanks! My husband did mention about the SUV and said neither one of our SUVs is suitable. That's when I really start to get anxious about this!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Check into a Tiny House on a trailer. I think they are nicer in terms of interior and exterior appearance and they aren't nearly as expensive if you build yourself. Some builders will do the frame and mechanicals for a fee and then you finish the interior the way you want at your leisure. The options are endless. Materials tech is advanced, so you can build within your SUV's weight range. You can buy pre-owned, if you like, too. You still have to find a place to park it at home and when in use, but you can go totally off grid or have some systems off grid to maximize potential stopping spots. Since the Tiny Houses on trailers are transported by an attached truck or SUV, you never have to worry about how you'll get around town at your destination.

I'm totally obsessed with Tiny Houses. Everything from ones on small trailers to foundation builds. My dream is to own property where I will build a Tiny House on a foundation so that we can have a tall enough loft to stand up in and a 2nd bathroom. I'm thinking about 400- 500 sq ft. I want another Tiny House on a trailer, approx 100-150 sq ft., with both on and off grid capabilities for us to take on trips.

More than 50% of my used DVR space is Tiny House shows from HGTV, DIY, and FYI. I even have a book of design and space saving ideas. Someday...


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Check into a Tiny House on a trailer. I think they are nicer in terms of interior and exterior appearance and they aren't nearly as expensive if you build yourself. Some builders will do the frame and mechanicals for a fee and then you finish the interior the way you want at your leisure. The options are endless. You can buy pre-owned, if you like. You still have to find a place to park it at home and when in use, but you can go totally off grid or have some systems off grid to maximize potential stopping spots. Since the Tiny Houses on trailers are transported by an attached truck or SUV, you never have to worry about how you'll get around town at your destination.
> 
> I'm totally obsessed with Tiny Houses. Everything from ones on small trailers to foundation builds. My dream is to own property where I will build a Tiny House on a foundation so that we can have a tall enough loft to stand up in and a 2nd bathroom. I'm thinking about 400- 500 sq ft. I want another Tiny House on a trailer, approx 100-150 sq ft., with both on and off grid capabilities for us to take on trips.
> 
> More than 50% of my used DVR space is Tiny House shows from HGTV, DIY, and FYI. I even have a book of design and space saving ideas. Someday...


I watch those too! Never thought about that for us but they are much cheaper. I wonder how difficult they are to pull around though.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

thefam said:


> [MENTION=81713]It would make so much sense for what we want to do that has to do with his frequent temporary job relocation. He's currently temporarily relocated now for 13 months left on an 18 month assignment. Plus some short distance travel even from his temp location.


It could work nicely in this case. If he's only moving to new sites every year or so, it may be cheaper to hire an RV moving service for a trailer RV, rather than buy a big truck that's expensive to buy and operate for routine trips, or a motorhome which will sit for long periods of time. A trailer-type may make more sense, along with a normal vehicle for getting around in his work area. You can also get a lot more space and features for a lot less money, if you choose the trailer type RV.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

thefam said:


> I have often heard it said that the two happiest days of a boat owners life are the day he first gets the boat and the day he gets rid of the boat. Lol! Is it like that with motor homes and/or rv's also?


 It's exactly like that but worse with taxes fees and upkeep, and that's how I describe it to people often. A boat on wheels, with everything your house has to go wrong. I have both, boats and an RV, that makes me an expert glutton for punishment. A horse would complete the trifecta.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I am one of the happiest guys alive. I don't own any boat, plane, or motor vehicle. Or holiday home. 
I rent things when I need them.

Edited to add: nor any animals.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Take the $150k and buy a condo for a great deal and make money 2 years later when you sell it. Should lower your taxes. Don't be dumb, a RV is a money pit.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

GuyInColorado said:


> Take the $150k and buy a condo for a great deal and make money 2 years later when you sell it. Should lower your taxes. Don't be dumb, a RV is a money pit.


A condo is a reasonable alternative, and may pay for itself after gains and tax deductions. A large, recent model used trailer probably costs in the $25,000 to $40,000 range, though. If you have $150k saved, you may well do better to buy the trailer and invest the rest in index funds! If you have to borrow, there may not be much advantage to buying a condo, unless it's in a very good market for appreciation.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The one couple I know who bought one sold it after not too long.

It might make sense to rent one for a while and see how it works out in practice.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Cost benefit analysis is your friend. I've often dreamed of getting a Roadtrek RV. Even used these things command six figures. By the time you add fuel, maintenance, and especially parking fees (or whatever they're called) it's worse than a time share.

Some people like that lifestyle. A colleague's parents have a Garth Brooks type motorhome with DirecTV, teak, and more flat screens than my house. But it costs just as much. They live in it year round. But for most of us it's just not financially savvy.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

3 of my friends have done the rv motorhome experience and all 3 jumped for joy the day they sold them. Buying new you'll take a beating on depreciation and used all seemingly need repairs constantly. Nothing is cheap to fix either and even basics like brakes and tires are costly endeavours. 

My friends now just rent units when they want to travel.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo has one.

Sitting unused in the back yard, where it's been for about 10 years.

I don't want to think of the possible issues it has and the $$$ we'd sink into repairs, but we did think about taking it on a few trips with the dogs, maybe next year. If we had the money and time to spend. 

But no way would I give up my home-home.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Satya said:


> Odo has one.
> 
> Sitting unused in the back yard, where it's been for about 10 years.
> 
> ...


Oooh, dogs! That's another reason I like the Tiny House on a trailer thing. I have an African Grey parrot and 3 dogs. Either pets aren't allowed or there are fees. Which is fair, but just adds to the expense. People traveling with pets have to plan more carefully, you cannot deviate from the plan, and if something goes wrong someone could very well end up sleeping in the car with the family's companion animals. Not a problem with a Tiny House or RV.
@thefam, how difficult it is to pull a Tiny House depends on a lot of factors. Assuming a vehicle in good condition capable of pulling the house and that the house was built with proper weight distribution, the only difficulties I could see would be the height and length. Both are within your control. You could always ask a builder to pull one or two of different sizes around the lot to see what you are comfortable with.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

A "vacation" in an RV is a sleigh-ride to hell.

Honestly, it's like putting your house on wheels and dragging it out on the open road. You might as *well*, because you'll be doing the same work and cleaning in an RV that you do at home.

Yipppee.

First, there's all the cleaning you have to do BEFORE that sleigh-ride begins. Then there's all the meal planning you have to do and the food shopping you have to do in order to have all the ingredients _for _those meals.

Then, you have to store it all in your own fridge/freezer and cabinets until you're ready to hit the open road - and once again, you have to inventory _everything_ as you move it out of the house and into the RV on the day you're leaving. Otherwise, you might forget something and find yourself without butter for your toast or cheese slices for those cheeseburgers as you're sitting down to the table to eat. 

Oh - and don't forget to pack every single pot, pan, plate, baking dish and cooking utensil you'll need for your glorious vacation. Make sure you have dish-washing liquid and sponges too, because not only will you be making every meal on this fantastic get-away (*just* like you do at home), but you'll also get to clean everything up and do the dishes afterward (*just* like you do at home). Happy happy, joy joy!

Don't forget cleanser. You'll need to scrub the bathroom frequently with everyone using that one tiny little bathroom and your husband leaving yak shavings in the sink, etc. Don't worry, you can always catch up to everyone later once you're done scrubbing the bathroom, cleaning off the table, stove and counters after breakfast and washing the dishes, then finishing with a quick vacuuming/sweeping of the place.

If you time it just right, you'll get a whole 2 hours to 'relax' on your so-called vacation - until you have to get back in the RV and make lunch for everyone, that is.

And don't forget all the fun you'll have once you get back home - cleaning out the fridge and freezer and carting everything back into the house, bringing all the canned goods and sundries back into your house, amassing the piles of clothes and sheets and towels you all used the past two weeks into a mountain of laundry the likes of which you've never seen and will take at least a month to get through, all the cleaning you have to do *again* in the RV now that it's vacant once more, and doing all the tasks one does to upkeep an RV to prepare it for storage in the driveway (chemicals in the toilet, bleeding out the water lines if necessary, etc. etc. etc.) 

I lived this particular brand of hell for 6 weeks many years ago.

Never, ever again.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

thefam said:


> I didn't know where else to put this but of course looking for male and female input. My husband recently started talking about getting a Motorcoach or recreational vehicle. When he was away on travel he recently went on some kind of tour of luxury Motor Homes. And he fell in love. He is currently researching but is just so excited about the prospect of owning one. Does anyone have experience with owning one? Is it worth it? I have often heard it said that the two happiest days of a boat owners life are the day he first gets the boat and the day he gets rid of the boat. Lol! Is it like that with motor homes and/or rv's also?


i would HIGHLY recommend you guys RENT ONE for two weeks and go on a road trip. Really try it out, and see if you both like it, or it is some sort of fantasy that will not meet reality.

It is more than just driving around and having fun! It is a culture you kind of have to buy into. And there are issues, like hooking up, draining the sewage, filling the gas tank a lot, etc.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

A friend of mine recently acquired a new, hi quality class A motor home. Nothing but trouble. On a recent trip one of the pullouts didn't retract and you can't just push them in. He had to leave it there away from home. That was a month ago and it's still in the shop. Brand new! We are scheduled to take it to Barrett Jackson auction in Scottsdale in January........Fingers crossed. He is going to sell it and take a huge beating financially and purchase a large fifth wheel type.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I have no contribution to the topic, but just wanted to say I enjoy every single post by @thefam. Your husband and you seem like a wonderful couple! Reasonable, thoughtful, and supportive.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> because you'll be doing the same work and cleaning in an RV that you do at home.


Yes, but don’t overlook the advantages, one doesn’t have to walk such a great distance when delivering husband’s sandwich.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol they look fun 

But looks are decieving.

Driving down the hwy in the rain at night when its windy sounds grand. Hey honey isn't you turn to drive for awhile?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

RVing is a different lifestyle than renting a hotel and the people RVing generally friendlier. If you wouldn't like renting a cabin, like a hotel/motel environment and concrete clicking under your heels, you probably wouldn't like RVing. We have a 36 ft fifth wheel with a diesel pickup to pull it. We enjoy it, allows us to take our dogs, and like the "atmosphere" of campgrounds, sunsets and sunrises, and sitting outside around a campfire. Next week we'll spend the entire week in the north Georgia and North Carolina mountains living in the fall foliage. Is it cheaper than your typical hotel style travel? Not likely when you include your equipment cost. But it sort of feels like it when I pay the campground $160 for the week including electric and water. (and my diesel will move just over 9 tons 12 miles down the road for around $2.65. I think that's pretty cool.)


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Haiku said:


> I have no contribution to the topic, but just wanted to say I enjoy every single post by @thefam. Your husband and you seem like a wonderful couple! Reasonable, thoughtful, and supportive.


Aww thanks so much @Haiku that was nice of you!

Well here is an update on the motor coach possibility. We went to look at a completed one. I don't know what in the world I was thinking as far as the actual size. They looked roomy on Hgtv when they were extended. but when I walked into it I thought to myself my three kids would be hanging from the ceiling in about 5 minutes flat being confined to this small space. LOL I don't know what my husband was thinking either he stayed out in the car with the kids because they were asleep. Since I know how he can latch onto an idea and try to sell me on it which he usually ends up doing I suggested that we ride around until the kids woke up and then take them into the motor home and see how they reacted. He knows me so well! He laughed and said "it won't work huh?" I said no babe maybe in 10 years when they are older. LOL

But anyway back to square one with finding some temporary solution to being together when he is on these assignments. Someone suggested a condo but I would be worrying about resale in this area.

Anyway thanks for all the great information!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> RVing is a different lifestyle than renting a hotel and the people RVing generally friendlier. If you wouldn't like renting a cabin, like a hotel/motel environment and concrete clicking under your heels, you probably wouldn't like RVing. We have a 36 ft fifth wheel with a diesel pickup to pull it. We enjoy it, allows us to take our dogs, and like the "atmosphere" of campgrounds, sunsets and sunrises, and sitting outside around a campfire. Next week we'll spend the entire week in the north Georgia and North Carolina mountains living in the fall foliage. Is it cheaper than your typical hotel style travel? Not likely when you include your equipment cost. But it sort of feels like it when I pay the campground $160 for the week including electric and water. (and my diesel will move just over 9 tons 12 miles down the road for around $2.65. I think that's pretty cool.)


We spent that same week in close to the same area: in the mountains of NC just over the border from SC. In the past, we might have gone in our RV. This time, we stayed in a resort (living room, fireplace, kitchen, laundry, deck overlooking the woods, etc.). We now have a timeshare ownership that allows us to go many places in North America (and with a little planning, overseas). The hiking and fall foliage were great. The upside is that we can also visit major cities and stay for free (so far, we've done Chicago, New Orleans, DC; soon we'll be in San Antonio, then Sedona and Kaua'i next year), and enjoy the arts and culture. We have much greater diversity of destinations for about the same overall cost (perhaps less, since we'll never have to replace any specialized vehicles). I'm sure we'll go RVing again, occasionally, but we'll rent when we do. Best of all, neither the resort or RV experience is as confining and uncomfortable as a hotel.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We spend a few nights a year in DD1's apartment (550 sq ft 1 bed) or DD2's Trump Towers studio apartment (375 sq ft). Not to mention weeks in 4 person hotel rooms or 4 berth cruise ship cabins... 

You don't want to live long term in any of these altho Trump Towers looks very nice. We've done this from kids age 5 to their 20s. 

Apartments are there for a reason.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> A "vacation" in an RV is a sleigh-ride to hell.
> 
> Honestly, it's like putting your house on wheels and dragging it out on the open road. You might as *well*, because you'll be doing the same work and cleaning in an RV that you do at home.
> 
> ...


This post was so funny! 

I want to take our family on a trip to the national parks out west next year (we are on the east coast) and was seriously considering renting an RV for the trip, thinking we could camp at a lot of the parks as we travel. 

My H looked at me like I was insane when I mentioned the idea. He said something similar about a sleigh ride to hell, LOL. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

isn't that where he enjoys the travel and you still cook?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

kag123 said:


> This post was so funny!
> 
> I want to take our family on a trip to the national parks out west next year (we are on the east coast) and was seriously considering renting an RV for the trip, thinking we could camp at a lot of the parks as we travel.
> 
> ...


RVing ain't for the faint hearted. Nothing can compare to changing a flat on a 6 ton rig in 90+ degrees and their ain't no such thing as stopping at any store or restaurant ( or service station)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There's also the driving experience. I rented a Dodge Sprinter type van to move DD2 and it was only a couple of hours drive and it was not easy. Driving one of those up to Denver? Brrrr.

Prices of used RVs are crazy and new... Ouch. I wouldn't mind this but the price is way out there.

https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2017-Roadtrek-SIMPLICITY-SRT-5000388091


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> We spent that same week in close to the same area: in the mountains of NC just over the border from SC.


My guess would be around Highlands/ Hendersonville. Some of my old stomping grounds as a teenager are in Rabun County Ga., where most of Deliverance was filmed. (and yes, I know the old boy that "played" banjo in the movie)


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

VladDracul said:


> RVing ain't for the faint hearted. Nothing can compare to changing a flat on a 6 ton rig in 90+ degrees and their ain't no such thing as stopping at any store or restaurant ( or service station)


I read _Sunday Money: Speed! Lust! Madness! Death! A Hot Lap Around America with Nascar_ by Jeff MacGregor. A good read and in theory I think it would be really cool but in reality I couldn’t deal. Gray water and leveling, no thanks, I think I’ll call room service at the Ritz Carlton.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> My guess would be around Highlands/ Hendersonville. Some of my old stomping grounds as a teenager are in Rabun County Ga., where most of Deliverance was filmed. (and yes, I know the old boy that "played" banjo in the movie)


Sapphire Valley/Cashiers, actually. And there was a young feller that played banjo on the tourist railroad - he was pretty good, which is saying something as I'm not a big fan of the banjo. Pretty cool to know that banjo "player." lol BTW, the roads there have more twists than a mess of snakes mating. Gorgeous country, though - loved spending time there, and will return.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't for the life of me see any benefit to an RV. First there is the price of the RV, or the fifth wheel and vehicle needed to pull it. Combine that with crappy mileage and a lousy drive pulling a school bus behind you. Finally once you get to wherever you are going, there is the set up when you arrive and take down when you leave. In between you get to cook and clean for yourself. I guess you might meet some other like minded people along the way. But for the time, money and effort, you could rent top of the line vehicles and cruise in comfort. Once you arrive you can eat at the finest restaurants and stay in five start hotels and have someone else cook and clean for you. Not to mention the fact that you can actually drive that nice vehicle wherever you want and aren't limited to RV parks. No thanks, I'd rather enjoy my travels.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> Sapphire Valley/Cashiers, actually. And there was a young feller that played banjo on the tourist railroad - he was pretty good, which is saying something as I'm not a big fan of the banjo. Pretty cool to know that banjo "player." lol BTW, the roads there have more twists than a mess of snakes mating. Gorgeous country, though - loved spending time there, and will return.


Next time you're in Cashiers, and if you haven't done so, take hwy 107 into S.C. and look for the Upper Whitewater Falls on your left. Then continue south on 107 and left on state road 37, very scenic, to Whitewater Falls Road and turn north (left) and go to the lower falls. Well worth the trip and not really that far. 
If you're interested in old railroad tunnels, continue down hwy 107 a few miles, past Oconee State Park to hwy 28 and head towards Wallhalla SC. If I remember correctly, the tunnel is about 5 miles on your left. It was built in the 1850's and you can walk hundreds of yards into it, but bring a flashlight.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Not to mention the fact that you can actually drive that nice vehicle wherever you want and aren't limited to RV parks. No thanks, I'd rather enjoy my travels.


Why would I want to rent a nice vehicle when I can drive my 4x4, 440 h.p. 763 pounds of torque, diesel pickup, 25 miles up and down forest service roads, fording creeks and seeing sites the sissy hotel staying, Prius driving, folks never see? Shoot, I'm the one who can drive wherever I want.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

VladDracul said:


> Why would I want to rent a nice vehicle when I can drive my 4x4, 440 h.p. 763 pounds of torque, diesel pickup, 25 miles up and down forest service roads, fording creeks and seeing sites the sissy hotel staying, Prius driving, folks never see? Shoot, I'm the one who can drive wherever I want.


Because you can still drive your 4x4, 440hp, 763 lbs of torque diesel pick up truck where ever you want without dragging along a school bus, (which you have to set up, tear down) all the while cooking and cleaning while staying at a nice hotel and eating good food. You do realize that you don't have to drive a Prius if you don't have an RV, don't you?

Heck with all the money you save NOT having the RV, rent yourself the biggest, baddest, meanest SUV (and for which such conditions it was actually designed for) you can afford and don't worry about trashing an engine, grinding a transmission, breaking an axle or blowing a tire on your own vehicle.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

A little late to this party, but I know two "couples" that have large RVs.

First my aunt and uncle that live in California, are retired and get along great. Have an older but in good shape diesel (not their primary driver) to pull an older but VERY well maintained fifth wheel. Have traveled across the country and back a couple of times I believe at their own pace. Have gone up to Oregon a number of times. Have brought it back to see family in Nebraska a number of times. Dont use it as much these days as it is work and they are getting up there in age.

Second my MiL. Has a 49K Dodge 2500 diesel to pull HER RV that is her primary drive vehicle otherwise. My FiL is getting up there but still has to do over the road truck driving to help pay for this crap. MiL takes very good care of her RV but is almost crazy about it. Never uses the cooktop inside etc. Uses it for a two week vacation in the summer and a couples times the rest of the year at mostly local camp sites. Most of the family thinks its ridiculous how much money is sunk in this thing that is used occasionally. 

So it can work out for some (like Vlad here as well), and is a nightmare for others.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Because you can still drive your 4x4, 440hp, 763 lbs of torque diesel pick up truck where ever you want without dragging along a school bus, (which you have to set up, tear down) all the while cooking and cleaning while staying at a nice hotel and eating good food. You do realize that you don't have to drive a Prius if you don't have an RV, don't you?


But, but, but, what if I like setting up and tearing down? Sides, rather than a school bus I look at it as having a small house with miles of yard, I can take my dogs, and every meal is special. (not to mention I can sleep in my own bed and don't have to worry about luggage.) Plus, I have the option of hotels or RVing. :wink2:


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

That looks about right, paying to store your 40' trailer 11 months out of the year.

When I had a TT, a great year had 30 days of camping in it. Most had 15-20 camping nights. It was with my ex wife, who I hated, so maybe that's partially why I don't have great memories. But anyways, I'd rather put the money into nice hotels and use the savings for concerts and sporting events.

Been there done that. Won't go back to RV'ing. It's a lifestyle and it works for some people, not so much for most people.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Colorado, I can certainly understand why RVing wouldn't be right venue with a future ex-wife you hate. :wink2: BTW, that ain't my fifth wheel. I was taking a shot at the Prius in tow position. Mine is a 36 ft Grand Design and I keep it on my property so there is not a storage fee. Now property tax on the rig is another issue.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> RVing ain't for the faint hearted. Nothing can compare to changing a flat on a 6 ton rig in 90+ degrees and their ain't no such thing as stopping at any store or restaurant ( or service station)


 My RV is 28' and I usually tow a trailer that ends up being 30' behind the RV, so I'm the length of a semi when all said and done, and you ain't lying about stopping for gas or food. Always an ordeal. I try to hit truckstops but if there are none around you have to make do. Have even had to unhitch the trailer in a parking lot, get gas and then hitch the trailer up again, numerous times. When I go somewhere in the RV not towing a trailer I feel like I'm driving a compact car, though.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

A friend towed a 5th wheel and trailer cross country with a monstrous Ford turbodiesel truck. Had a bunch of people onboard, two German Shepherd dogs, the works. He posted daily on Facebook, as much as we freak out about the risks and hassles it was an adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

When I see RVs on the road, I just can't help but think one of two things:

1. It's a rolling meth lab.

2. It's carrying zombie apocalypse survivors.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Its just that life seems better on a crisp night around a campfire. (and maybe making s'mores and roasting marshmallows.)


----------

